# Is facebook going to charge 14.99 a month in july



## lexmarks567

there was a group started on facebook with over 1,000,000 members but nothing in Wikipedia. Anyway it says that there are offers to buy facebook from people who will turn it into a pay-site. IS this true or is this a early April fools joke. is facebook going to charge $14.99 a month to use it. some over forums think its a hoax sense it has not been on the news or other tech sites. http://www.facebook.com/#!/group.php?gid=324999834156&ref=nf


----------



## jvic

http://www.snopes.com/computer/internet/fbcharge.asp


----------



## Rocka

are people that desperate to have facebook? Those who don't decide to pay the fees will have their personal images and date floating around in cyber space.....nicee!

Thats if the rumour is true...


----------



## new tech guy

Ive heard this rumor about facebook tons of times....the same thing every time....its nothing but hot air because someone is looking for attention!


----------



## slurpee55

Facebook is doing very well, thank you, mostly from the advertising and what it charges the companies who put games on the site. It won't cost the general user anything - if they did charge, they would lose lots of ad revenue.


----------



## Techiewoman

Rocka said:


> are people that desperate to have facebook? Those who don't decide to pay the fees will have their personal images and date floating around in cyber space.....nicee!
> 
> Thats if the rumour is true...


Their personal data is already floating all over cyberspace. People don't realize that everything on the web is PUBLIC, not PRIVATE. 
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/03/17/technology/17privacy.html?nl=technology&emc=techupdateema1

And Myspace has just contracted with a company to sell all their data. 
http://www.pcworld.com/article/191716/myspace_user_data_for_sale.html

And this is NOT a rumor. I check all my sources.


----------



## guy2

Ahh man ,what a tease


----------



## liciniusjack

Face book is very good site for social interaction. I have been using face book from last 3 years. I have good memories on working with facebook. 

There are rumours on facebook regarding charges so many times. Facebook has not given any such news through anyway in public. Do you still believe in this????


----------



## techkid

Not really, no. If Facebook were to suddenly charge subscription without warning, they'd pretty much be ruining themselves.

If they were going to do anything, it'd probably be like a premium service (like with TSG's donations). Ad-free pages, more user space (photos, videos, extra message space etc), or some sort of benefits like that. Even then, they'd have something plastered over their home page, or e-mailed out to users.


----------



## new tech guy

I think the thing we need to see here is that these social networks are a double bladed sword. On the one hand it is good to keep in touch with people, connect with long lost highschool friends, etc. On the other hand, it is not so good because now your personal info is all over the place. Once online you never truely go "offline" unless you want to go to a remote place away from technology, change your identity, etc. Essentially to go "offline" you gotta drop off the whole grid.


----------



## guy2

Myspace and Facebook are almost useless to me ,have you ever noticed that some people on these sites post everything up all the time like their asking for it and it always gives you notifications and shows up on you page when you log in? It's like a site for useless information and brain dead people to post every aspect of their lives thats very boring ,the only thing i see in it is everyones got one and thats why it's good for dating.


----------



## new tech guy

guy2 said:


> Myspace and Facebook are almost useless to me ,have you ever noticed that some people on these sites post everything up all the time like their asking for it and it always gives you notifications and shows up on you page when you log in? It's like a site for useless information and brain dead people to post every aspect of their lives thats very boring ,the only thing i see in it is everyones got one and thats why it's good for dating.


So your calling people who atcually use the site useless, braindead people?


----------

